# Auto Top Off..



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

Anyone know how to make one that works? I bought the float switch and it fried the first time i used it.. I cant even go away camping for the weekend in fear that my pumps will run dry if im not home to add water daily. If anyone can build one for me or show me how to build one i would be in your debt. My surface skimmer on my prizm deluxe is useless as the water evaporates too fast and i find my seld having to reprime my skimmer daily when i come home from work..


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I got a second hand float switch (dual, one for backup) which can be used in tank (snail guard included) as you have seen in my nano setup before, hooked up to the cheap aqualifter pump and it worked well. I'd suggest go for something similar (float switch kits are available in many places I believe) for low cost setup.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Feel free to stop off and take a look at my setup. I utilize a solenoid from autotopoff.com, a timer and a humidifier float from HD. I've been using for about 4 years now and never have failed.

Hook up solenoid pre - ro unit and plug into a timer (Timer is on for about an hour each day).

From the ro unit, hook up the line feeding your tank to the humidifier float valve in your sump.

Now this was 4 years ago but it cost me about $65


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't think Mike has a sump yet...


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

nope no sump.. cant have one.. no space.. turtles tank is under my display tank.. though i did get a 15 gallon sump for free a while back but i need an overflow and return pump.. not keen on drilling my full tank.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

as i still dont have an ro unit i may just get the coralife unit and the auto top off for it..


----------



## Symphy68 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Tunze Osmolator*

You can solve all your problems with a Tunze osmolator

Visit Tunze.com

Good luck


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

cablemike said:


> as i still dont have an ro unit i may just get the coralife unit and the auto top off for it..


Don't bother with a Coralife unit. Get something better.

BWI says their 90gpd (or was it 75gpd?) units are going to be back in stock in about a week - you're much better off getting a decent unit from them rather than a crappy unit somewhere else.
http://bwiplumbing.com/ca/index.php...ra-1-4-stage-ro-di-automated-coming-soon.html

That, and Tyler is like 2 minutes from your house if I recall correctly.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Symphy68 said:


> You can solve all your problems with a Tunze osmolator
> 
> Visit Tunze.com
> 
> Good luck


Good solution too - it's what I use.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

how many organs am i gonna have to sell for that unit? what do they go for and who sells them locally?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Tunzes? Sea U Marine has them. I think it was just over $200, but it's well worth it. I've never read of one killing somebody's tank, unlike just about every lower-end ATO out there.

IMO, it's one of those things that you really don't want screwing up - if it floods your tank, it will kill most things in there, and flood your tank into your stand, potentially frying things and causing a fire, and spilling onto your floor ruining carpets and hardwood floors.....and causing the end of the world.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

so this includes everything.. that would be great.. the jbj units cost 170.00 and dont include a pump..


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yeah - once you factor in the pump, the JBJ unit is almost as expensive as the Tunze. Also, the JBJ uses two float valves - the Tunze uses a float valve as a secondary sensor - the main one is a much more reliable optical sensor, since there are no moving parts to fail.


----------



## Symphy68 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Tunze VS JBJ*

With all the respect JBJ has a long long way to go to measure up to Tunze.

If you like peace of mind get your Tunze today...

I do not sell or have any interest in such company but credits to those who manufacture good things...

Regards


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

One also has to look at the warranty time frame.

JBJ is 6 months and IIRC, Tunzes are 1-2years.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I know nothing about these units. But why can't you just use a simple toilet auto fill?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Zebrapl3co said:


> I know nothing about these units. But why can't you just use a simple toilet auto fill?


because your source of water doesn't come from tap directly, and there's no overflow drain.

It's a simple device, a sensor to detect water level, and a relay circuit to allow power to flow to the pump to refill..


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Tnzes come with a pump and pretty much plug and play. With the JBJ, you need a powerhead and tubing.

In the end the price will be comaprable but factor in the Tunze warranty, quality and customer support, Tunze all the way.

As UTS mentioned, if it's to control a solenoid, IMHO, JBJ ATO is better suited for that application.

One thing I have to suggest for the JBJ ATO float switches is to put a dab of silicone where the wire leads go into the the float switch. Any SW gets in there, it will corrode over time and leak current which will open the solenoid slightly and you will have a flood and the upper float switch will do nothing to stop it.

Personally I'm not a fan of mechanised Kent/CoraLife/Wait float valves is due to the design. IMHO, the water port and lever action to the end of the float is too close, the float doesn't give enough leverage to shut it unless to stick a few styro under the float arm and typically overtime, salt creep will prevent it from closing 100%. Also, it takes up some realestate in the sump.

Another good ATO float valve w/solenoid control is made by GAP, which I've used for the ~140gal cubish SW reef that I forgot to mention.

The float is well below where the water exits and will be very little chance of salt creep to jam it from closing 100%.

JME/2C


----------

